# Blue Gularis Killies



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry for the quality as I took these photos on my mobile.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Love the killies and maybe some day I will have some.Those are some good lookers!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Very nice looking fish. Are Killies hard to raise??

have a blessed day


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

vreugy said:


> Very nice looking fish. Are Killies hard to raise??
> 
> have a blessed day


Thanks. As for the maintenance, I have not had a difficult time caring for these. I have not yet ventured into spawning, however. They can be bit aggressive to their own kind though, and it took me awhile to get them to accept flakes and some other prepared foods.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Thanks, Looking for something new for my new tanks. Would rather have something that isn't too aggressive. 

have a blessed day


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Are they annuals and are you breeding them?


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Are they annuals and are you breeding them?


They aren't an annual species, and I have not attempted to breed them yet, but I might in the near future; I just need to get more females.


----------

